# maybe not over yet



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I SEE ONE, PERHAPS TWO MORE BIG STORMS!
Thursday, March 08, 2007
THE WARM-UP IS UGLY... I AM CONCERNED THAT WE GET ONE MORE BIG STORM IN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS...

Here's my points...

1. The ugly warm-up comes about because you get a lot of clouds and pockets of showers. We are entering the time of year where we go from long-wave troughs to cut-off lows that become detached from the overall jet stream and takes days to cross the country. One such closed low will develop this weekend and migrate across the southern tier of the country, causing showers and severe storms. Tomorrow, I will be looking more closely at the severe weather threat...

2. Here's my concern for the upcoming 10 days. We have a lot of warm air around again. We have cold air still trying to plunge southward. There are signs on the models that a storm develops late next week and heads to the Great Lakes. Given the large contrast in temperatures, I expect we are going to see a large storm developing, and one that could rival the most recent storm that produced blizzard conditions and severe weather. I can also see how that storm ends up getting shoved eastward and a swath snow ends up going from Chicago to New England. What I am saying, winter is far from over and that we have at least one, perhaps two, winter storms to go yet this month, despite the increasing warmth.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

im speechless

All I have to say is lets wait and see.

I know that this 60* weather is that is forcasted is going to be great for passing out lawncare flyers this weekend!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

please don't it was a crappy winter so let it be over with so I can start the Spring clean-up early and make somepayup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

As much as i just want spring to be here....im holding you to that last one lol


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

It is likely that we will see another cold air mass for New England before it really starts warming up. Without even looking at my weather data for previous years, I can remember sitting out on the porch watching the first week of March Madness with temps in the 50-60 and then plowing snow and listening to it on the radio the next week as I was plowing snow. Not this does not happen every year but it does happen.

Another point. I watch NBC 30 here in CT and they love to talk about temp records. One thing I have notice that counteracts the "global warming" people are saying here and makes this winter just a fluke warm one is the records. Many of the warmest day beat/or came close to record days from the 1930s, 1960 &1970s. Now I am not sure about the 30s but I know the 60-70s were some of the consistenly snowiest winters. Alot of the coldest temps this year have beat or come close to records from more recent times. I am not sure what factor this plays but there it is.

It is also true for Southern New England the the top 3 total snwofalls for the season has been in the last 20 years, though I do not have the dates.

So do not despair if we do not get any more snow this year, next winter will likely be very differen as were the winters before this one.

Having said all this, this weekends project is to actually get the trailer cleaned off, check the lights, service the bearings, etc to get ready. Most of my lawn equipment has been serviced over the winter, but I am waiting on tires for a mower etc to get going. I plan on starting cleanups as usuallu at the end of March. Of course we have had to stop for snow before.


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

yea id love to get one more, this is perfect i just got brand new hideaways that im gonna put in while its warm tomorrow mayb ill luck out and get to use them once this year


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Long term outlook here (Chicagoland) is maybe snow 1-5 inches around the 20th.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

I remember back in 1990/91 we had the same kind of winter as we did this year and got blasted with 8 inches of the heavy stuff on st.pattys day,hope it plays out like that this yearpayup


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

It was 1998 or 97 he had like 8 inches of snow on April 1


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Ohh its over. I kicked old man winter's ass yesterday!!!! LOL He wont be commin around no time soon, hopefully


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;383073 said:


> It was 1998 or 97 he had like 8 inches of snow on April 1


 Plow man we got about two feet that storm your talking about! Winter is not over even though most of us would like to see it over, so we can get back our real jobs and make some much needed income!

Mak.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

Im on your side Plowman but I don't think forecasters can predict a storm 1 day away let alone a week or two. The forecasters in my area have been right once this year....


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Calling for snow here for Saturday.


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

friday night into saturday morning they are calling for 2-4 inches


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah looks like 1-3 here Friday night into Saturday!!!

Bring it *****!!!! payup


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

*Enough Said*

Winter Storm Watch 
Statement as of 3:49 PM EDT on March 14, 2007

... Winter Storm Watch in effect from late Thursday night through
Friday afternoon...

The National Weather Service in Taunton has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which is in effect from late Thursday night through
Friday afternoon. This includes southwest New Hampshire... western and
central Massachusetts... as well as northern Connecticut.

The potential exists for 6 or more inches of snow and sleet
accumulation late Thursday night into Friday... with the highest
confidence north of the Massachusetts Turnpike.

A strong cold front will bring rain and much colder temperatures into
the region on Thursday. The rain may temporarily come to an end late
Thursday afternoon and into part of the night. The rain may mix with
sleet before this first batch of precipitation exits the region.

The main focus will be on a developing powerful noreaster that is
expected to track up the New England coast Friday into early Saturday.
Snow will develop toward daybreak on Friday from south to north. The
morning rush hour looks to be messy... particularly along and south
of the Massachusetts Turnpike. The precipitation may hold off until
just after daybreak across far northern Massachusetts and southern
New Hampshire. Regardless... snow may fall heavily at times Friday
morning which could be mixed with sleet south of the Massachusetts
Turnpike.

At this time... the track of the system will probably allow the snow
to change to sleet Friday afternoon or night. This could happen
earlier south of the Massachusetts Turnpike. However... the potential for
6 or more inches of snow exists before the change over to sleet and
possibly even some freezing rain late Friday. The highest confidence for
6 inches or more of snow is to the north of the Massachusetts
Turnpike... where a longer period of snow is expected before the
change over to sleet.

A Winter Storm Watch is issued for the potential of accumulating
snow of 6 or more inches in a 12 hour period or 8 or more inches
in a 24 hour period. Anyone traveling in the next 24 to 36 hours
should monitor later forecasts and be prepared to modify travel
plans should winter weather develop.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great. I knew that when I put my plow away this weekend it would come back to haunt me. My gravel driveway is such a mess right now I know that I'm not going to be plowing that!


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope we get SOMETHING here on the east side of things!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

okay I know lots of you guys didn't get a good winter this year, but I've had enough, and now its supposed to be another 4"+ starting late tonight - so yet another daytime plow:angry: That'll make for the last 3 out of 4 plows a pain in the arss plow.


sorry for the rants. I just have some big landscape projects I want to start and this ain't helping.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea right now its looking good for northern Jersey. Just hope we get some more of the white stuff. Im not getting my hopes up until tomorrow night and im not asking for a foot just something bigger then 5 inches.(5" was Sparta's biggest snowfall this year in one storm).:realmad: We can only pray now. :bluebounc :salute:


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Well spring has to wait they showing Fri-Sat 6" of that white stuff


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

They are actually calling for 4-6" here. I am a little low on salt, but I think I will be ok because temps will be right around freezing, I can spread sand if I need to.

I may have extra plowing from all those guys who already put their plows away and got out the mowers.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Flipper;384068 said:


> ....
> I may have extra plowing from all those guys who already put their plows away and got out the mowers.


were the snow has melted off the ground, if you step on it - instant mud, won't be using mowers till late April up here.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I said the same thing in another thread. We still had piles from the last storm as well. All these people saying they were ready to do cleanups. At least a week and if in Snows you can add another week to that.

Although last year, which was a much better winter I did cleanups this week of March.

If we do get a storm that would make 6 storms for us with 9 residential pushes. At least I will be able to justify my contracts next year.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep here is 5-10 inches right now.  payup


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

My 7.5 Curtis is on and ready to go if anyone in the Arlington, ma 02476 area needs some help.

Mike


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

both trucks fueled-up / sanded up, and plows on, one last time , bring it ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup payup payup payup


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

PORTER 05;384195 said:


> both trucks fueled-up / sanded up, and plows on, one last time , bring it ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup payup payup payup


Now thats the right spirit. Most of you want it to end but I dont know why you would want winter to end this just means more money that we were not counting on. Im already as well, truck and plow work nicely. Just have to wait until it starts to hit the ground.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Same here bring it on..payup 
There calling for 3-6 for Li NY.. :redbounce


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i want it to end because my clutch is slipping, and i fear it wont last through this storm... im just gonna drive it till she gives up, and see what happins.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Mike, Pictures?*



03SuperCrew330;384138 said:


> My 7.5 Curtis is on and ready to go if anyone in the Arlington, ma 02476 area needs some help.
> 
> Mike


So where are the pictures?

lol

Jay


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

just saw 8-12 for nothern CT on weather.com


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

looking like any-where from 5-12 inches here


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nascar24;384214 said:


> So where are the pictures?
> 
> lol
> 
> Jay


I bet I will have some tomorrow night


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

This is gonna be fun. Almost all my driveways are gravel and are mud pits now.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

First Time Out;384266 said:


> This is gonna be fun. Almost all my driveways are gravel and are mud pits now.


No kidding. I've got some really nasty dirt driveways that are so muddy now you can't even really drive on them. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do if we get plowable snow on top of 6 inches of muck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Detroitdan;384271 said:


> No kidding. I've got some really nasty dirt driveways that are so muddy now you can't even really drive on them. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do if we get plowable snow on top of 6 inches of muck.


I have no idea what I'm going to do either. I think i'll just make more of a emss than it's worth. The longest driveway is mine, so i don't want to have to fix it up more than I already have to. It is the first season on the driveway and everything. What a mess!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

yes they bumped the totals up to 8-12!!!payup


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

It will be a mess and they calling for all rain true the overnight


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

looks like all sleet here..:angry:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They are saying 12-15" around here. Bring it on, but if it turns to rain is is going to be a big mess.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

well I think its over for us,but good luck to you guys up in the northeast,I think this is the first year we actually got more than you.plow on


----------

